# I need help with '66 GTO electrical issues



## histoy (May 22, 2019)

Tonight we were sitting in a parking lot with the engine idling. The battery light came on and the radio quit playing. After driving home right away I found that all circuits that are powered with the ignition switch "on" have no power at the fuse box. (Brake lights, turn signals, radio, heater, windshield wiper). I had checked all these things prior to our drive and they worked fine. Is it possible that my ignition switch has failed? If it has failed, I see in the Ames catalog that new switches aren't available for "66 & "67 and that I'd have to buy a '65 switch to replace mine.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

OPGI has them part numberG200133 $129.00


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

You might try napa..... but ask for the newest year chevelle that looks the same. Take yours out and compare on line.iI bought one there, but when I asked for gto nothing... then asked for chevelle and they had one. Same thing.


----------



## histoy (May 22, 2019)

Thanks for the help guys. Am I on the right track thinking the switch is defective?


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

I think so. Cant hurt. Like I said.... bought one at napa for $35


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

????? You know electrical anything can happen.Would try the Napa switch


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

Easy enough to verify the function of your current ignition switch with a Volt-Ohm meter once it is out of the dash.

IF needs to be replaced - Summit has for $20








Standard Motor Products US43 Standard Motor Ignition Starter Switches | Summit Racing


Get fast, Free Standard Shipping on orders over Summit Racing Equipment from $99 -- no shipping, handling, or rural fees! Exclusions apply.




www.summitracing.com


----------



## histoy (May 22, 2019)

I have the switch out, but I found another issue. The Bat & Acc terminals inside the black connector to the ignition switch appear to be half gone. It looks like the black connector got a little hot around the Bat terminal. EDIT CORRECTION - There is arcing evident on both of the lugs on the switch. There are no blown fuses in the fuse panel, and the fuse attached to the Bat terminal on the alternator is not blown. Does anyone know where I can get a new black connector and the replacement terminals that slip into the connector? I don't see them in the Ames or OPGI catalogs. I'd like to see if I can make a repair rather than replace the wiring harness.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

eBay item no 254419368672 pierce performance industries


----------



## histoy (May 22, 2019)

I must be having a senior moment or a problem with eBay. I entered that number and it didn't come up with a match. I entered pierce performance industries and it didn't come up. I entered '66 GTO ignition switch connector and it doesn't show one.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

It worked for me.

62-68 GM 6 Way Ignition Switch Connector Pigtail | eBay


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Old Man Taylor said:


> It worked for me.
> 
> 62-68 GM 6 Way Ignition Switch Connector Pigtail | eBay


Thanks for helping Taylor


----------



## histoy (May 22, 2019)

That's not the connector I need. Mine has 2 attachment prongs, not 3 as shown and the terminals are a different design, but I appreciate your attempt to help me.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

If you want to stay original,

A search on eBay for an NOS 66/67 Tempest switch, part number 1116676 came up with these









NOS Original Ignition Switch GM 1116676 Pontiac GTO Lemans Tempest 66 67 for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NOS Original Ignition Switch GM 1116676 Pontiac GTO Lemans Tempest 66 67 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













NOS AMPCO Ignition Switch Lock GM Keys 66 67 Pontiac GTO Tempest Lemans 1116676 for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NOS AMPCO Ignition Switch Lock GM Keys 66 67 Pontiac GTO Tempest Lemans 1116676 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





You can swap the cylinder to use your original keys


The connector is part of the wiring harness and was not serviced separately. Best bet is to look for a used 66 or 67 harness. 
Here are a few:









1967 Pontiac GTO Dash Wiring Harness w/ Fuse Box Instrument Panel 1966 | eBay


<p dir="ltr">I have here a dash wiring harness w/ fuse box for a 1967 GTO, Tempest, LeMans. This could be used in a '66, but some modifications would need to be performed...<br> It is for a non-AC, non-power accessory car. All of the plugs and light sockets are included and in excellent shape...



www.ebay.com













1967 PONTIAC GTO LEMANS UNDER DASH WIRING HARNESS W/ FUSE BLOCK NO A/C GM OEM | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1967 PONTIAC GTO LEMANS UNDER DASH WIRING HARNESS W/ FUSE BLOCK NO A/C GM OEM at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

O52 said:


> If you want to stay original,
> 
> A search on eBay for an NOS 66/67 Tempest switch, part number 1116676 came up with these
> 
> ...


I would double check his store to see if he had the one you need or that is a good option 052


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

How about posting a photo of the back of your switch and your plug.

For my '68 Lemans, they actually have 3 different ignition switches. I purchased the first one which was "supposed" to be for all Tempest/Lemans/GTO ignitions. That how I learned there were actually 3 different switches. As I recall, it was Tempest, GTO, Wagon. I can only assume that the Lemans uses the same switch as the GTO because that is worked on my car. Don't know if it is a matter of the wiring harness and accessories on the various cars or not?

So this is what may be happening with you as well. Sellers don't often know what they are selling and sell it as a "one size fits all" when it may not - even if it is NOS.


----------



## histoy (May 22, 2019)

Thank you for your help 052. We had issues with our eBay account before, so I quit buying from there around 15 years ago. I just took a chance and bought the '67 dash harness you sent to me. It looks like it will do the job. I should have it in about 10 days...Brian


----------



## histoy (May 22, 2019)

Here are the pictures you requested. Our's is an auto and AC car.


----------



## Gtowally (Jan 19, 2019)

If you can’t find a new one I have a box full of old wiring harnesses for 66 Pontiacs. I wouldn’t have a problem digging it out and sending it to you, but it’s buried in my shed with a whole bunch of parts so please let me know if you really need it. I just don’t want to go digging thru there for nothing. If you need it shoot me an email with your mailing address. [email protected]
Wally


----------



## histoy (May 22, 2019)

Thank you for your offer Gtowally, but I have a good used connector coming in the mail.


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

That double green wire is falling out of the connector. Needs a little luvin


----------

